# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Si u zhdukën të fortët e parë të Tiranës

## BOKE

Ky shkrim eshte marre nga "Shekulli" i sotem. 
E kam njohur pothuajse nga afer Gaz Muçen. Qe kur ishte akoma femije dhe deri sa u be "i forti" i lagjes, nga "xhamlliku", rruga "Bardhyl" e deri te rruga "4 Deshmoret dhe nuk i flitej me me goje. 
Cfare nuk dija eshte se gruaja e tij me mbrapa qenka martuar me vellai e Gazit, Landin.



Vrasja e më të fortit të Tiranës, Gaz Muça dhe hasmëria e vjetër me grupin rival të Naim Zyberit 

Ened Janina

TIRANË- Arrestimi i Besnik Ketës dhe Dorian Stafës rihapi edhe një herë një nga historitë më të bujshme të Tiranës së fillimit të viteve 90, hasmërinë ndërmjet Gaz Muçës dhe grupit të Naim Zyberit. Dy të arrestuarit akuzohen nga Prokuroria e Rrethit Tiranë, për vrasjen me paramendim për motive hakmarrjeje të Taulant Muçës, vëllai të vogël të Gaz Muçës, më 31 korrik të vitit 1998. Vrasja është kryer nga Besnik Keta, Dorian Stafa dhe dy persona të tjerë emri i të cilëve nuk është bërë publik nga policia e Tiranës. Sipas saj, Taulant Muça ka vrarë në fund të dhjetorit të vitit 1997 Fatos Ketën, i njohur në kryeqytet si Tos Keta një nga miqtë e besuar të Naim Zyberit. Një histori e nisur në fillim të viteve 90 dhe që rihapet tashmë 13 vjet më pas me arrestimin e dy të rinjve nga policia e Tiranës. 
Në fillim të viteve 90 në kryeqytet u shfaqën edhe të fortët të parë, të cilët nuk ngjajnë aspak me krimin e organizuar të ditëve të sotme. Të fortët e asaj kohe mjaftoheshin vetëm duke rrahur ata që i shikonin shtrembër ose duke vjedhur ndonjë kalë dhe duke shëtitur me krenari në lagjen e tyre. Kush arrinte të kishte ndonjë motor ishte edhe më i privilegjuar duke u bërë simboli i të fortit të lagjes. Në atë kohë nuk kishte para për të mbështetur krimin dhe për pasojë organizimi nuk ishte shumë i madh. Në këtë mënyrë në kryeqytet lindën shumë të fortë, nga të cilët tashmë shumë pak kanë mbetur gjallë. Në zonën e Trenit të vjetër dhe të Restorant Durrësit mbizotëronte Naim Zyberi dhe miqtë e tij, çunat e restorantit. Një ndër miqtë më të ngushtë të Naimit ishte edhe Tos Keta, vëllai i të arrestuarit të disa ditëve më parë Besnik Keta. Tos Keta nuk banonte në një lagje me Naim Zyberin por miqësia e tyre ishte fortë. Ata kishin në zotërim tërë lagjen e tyre dhe bënin një grupim shumë të madh në kryeqytet. Duke ndjekur unazën në sensin antiorar vinte lagjja e Gaz Muçës, në rrugën Bardhyl. Në këtë zonë Gamend Muça ishte njeriu më i njohur dhe bënte ligjin sipas mënyrës së tij. Duke qënë se ai dhe Naim Zyberi ishin të fortë lagjesh kishin njohje me njëri-tjetrin por edhe konflikte. Konflikti i fundit ndërmjet tyre ka lindur në prill të vitit 1992 kur Naim Zyberi ka goditur me shpullë vëllanë e vogël të Gaz Muçës, Landin. Ky i fundit kishte parakaluar me karshillëk me motorin e tij në zonën e Naimit dhe ky ishte ndier i fyer. Ai ka goditur me shpullë Landin dhe e ka ofenduar rëndë. Ky i fundit, në moshë të vogël, e ka kërcënuar Naimin se do ti thoshte Gazit dhe pastaj do të kishte probleme për të. I ofenduar nga ky kërcënim Naimi e ka goditur sërish Landin dhe ka ofenduar atë edhe Gazin duke hapur një konflikt ndërmjet dy grupeve. Kaq ka mjaftuar dhe lajmësit kanë bërë punën e tyre duke nxjerrë në pah meritat e njërit grupim ose tjetrit. Më shtatë prill të atij viti Gaz Muça ndodhej në një lokal pranë shtëpisë së tij në kryeqytet kur një makinë, tip Opel Kadet me ngjyrë të verdhë është afruar drej tij. Në makinë ndodheshin pesë djem të rinj dhe kanë ndaluar përpara vendit ku ndodhej Gaz Muça, në buzë të rrugës. I pari që ka dalë nga makina dhe ka hapur zjarr në drejtim të Gazit ka qënë Naim Zyberi. Sipas policisë, dyshohet se më pas ka qëlluar edhe Franc Konomi. Dy breshëri automatiku tip Tomson i prodhuar në Poliçan janë zbrazur mbi trupin e Gaz Muçës. Ky i fundit ka arritur vetëm të ngrejë dorën lart dhe të tentojë të qëllojë por pa rezultat. Në makinë dyshohet se ka qënë edhe Tos Keta, vëllai i Besnik Ketës të arrestuar disa ditë më parë. Asnjëherë nuk është mësuar identiteti i personave të tjerë që ndodheshin në makinën e verdhë. Që atë ditë Land Muça është betuar se do të hakmerrej për vrasjen e të vëllait dhe se i njihte shumë mirë ekzekutorët. Pesë vjet më pas, ai vendos të ekzekutojë Tos Ketën, një nga miqtë e ngushtë të Naim Zyberit. Land Muça ishte fuqizuar shumë por jo aq sa të arrinte të qëllonte Naimin. Ky i fundit qëndronte në fortesën e tij në zonën e Trenit të Vjetër së bashku me shumë djem lagjeje. Ndërkohë Naim Zyberi kishte krijuar edhe një hasmë të ri, Arben Grorin, të cilit i kishte vrarë të vëllanë Arturin. Land Muça kishte sigurinë se një ditë Ben Grori do të merrte hak për vrasjen e të vëllait. Nuk zgjati shumë dhe më 6 gusht të vitit 1997 Naim Zyberi u vra nga Ben Grori në spitalin San Paolo të Milanos. Përsa i përket të tjerëve, Franc Konomi ishte larguar në Gjermani dhe Tos Keta ishte objektivi më i lehtë. Në fund të dhjetorit të vitit 1997 Land Muça arrin të arganizojë dhe të kryejë vrasjen e Fatos Ketës në kryeqytet. Nga ana e tij Edhe Tos Keta kishte një vëlla, Besnikun, i cili nuk mund të qëndronte pa marrë hakun. Besnik Keta priti deri sa situata u qetësua për të mos rënë në sy të policisë dhe më 31 korrik të vitit 1998 kreu ekzekutimin me 24 plumba të Taulant Muçës vetëm 300 metra larg shtëpisë së tij. Kjo çështje si edhe të tjerat u harrua nga policia e Tiranës, e cila e rihapi një muaj më parë pas gjetjes së gjurmëve të gishtërinjve që korrespondonin me ato të lëna në armët e krimit.


Naim Zyberi, i njohur në Tiranë si i forti që banonte në zonën e Trenit të Vjetër. Ai njihet si njeriu që ekzekutoi Gaz Muçën në vitin 1992 në kryeqytet. Naim Zyberi është edhe vrasësi i Artur Grorit. Zyberi është ekzekutuar më gjashtë gusht të vitit 1997 në spitalin San Paolo të Milanos nga Arben Grori

Gazmend Muça, njihet në kryeqytet si Gaz Muça i forti i rrugës Bardhyl. Ai është vrarë nga Naim zyberi dhe katër persona të tjerë. Gaz Muça është bërë i njohur edhe në Itali ky dyshohet se ka kryer disa vrasje gjatë udhëtimit me traget si dhe ka organizuar revoltën e shqiptarëve që janë arratisur nga stadiumi i Barit

Fatos Keta, një nga miqtë më të ngushtë dhe të besuar të Naim Zyberit, dyshohet se ka marrë pjesë në atentatin ndaj Gaz Muçës në vitin 1992 në kryeqytet. Tos Keta ka bërë pjesë në bandën e Zyberit deri sa është vrarë për hakmarrje në fund të dhjetor të vitit 1997 nga Land Muça, vëllai i vogël i Gaz Muçës

Taulant Muça, vëllai i vogël i të fortit të rrugës Bardhyl ka qënë dhe shkaku i përplasjes më të fundit ndërmjet të vëllait dhe grupit të Naim Zyberit. Ditën e vrasjes të të vëllait ai është betuar se do të marrë hak ndaj ekzekutorëve. Në fund të dhjetorit të vitit 1997 ai është hakmarrë duke vrarë Tos Ketën në Tiranë

Besnik Keta, vëllai i Tos Ketës është një nga të vetmit njerëz të rëndësishëm që ka mbetur në Tiranë pas vrasjeve të nisura në vitin 1992. Ai ka ekzekutuar Taulant Muçën më 31 korik të vitit 1998 pasi ky i fundit i kishte vrarë të vëllanë. Besnik Keta është arrestuar pak ditë më parë nga policia e kryeqytetit së bashku me Dorian Stafën

----------


## kleos

Me vdekjen e Franc Konomit u mbyll dhe nje kapitull .

----------


## Boy

Po ca te fortesh ishin keta, keta ishin ushtare!

----------


## landi45

hhhaaaa politikanet jetojne

----------


## mesuesi_1

artikulli i mesiperm shume interesant ..... "gjithcka" ka shkruajtur per te tjeret por asgje per Gazin .... perse ky i fundit u be frika e Tiranes ne ate kohe ....?

----------

